# Any other UK furfans?



## davemobile (Dec 1, 2007)

Just out of interest. I'm from Buckinghamshire personally!


----------



## jayhusky (Dec 2, 2007)

*Born in Cardiff, Wales living in Wiltshire

Just joking, was born in NSW Australia and moved to the UK when I was young


----------



## Rebel-lion (Dec 2, 2007)

I am from North London


----------



## codewolf (Dec 2, 2007)

Hertfordshire here


----------



## davemobile (Dec 2, 2007)

Oh cool, where in Hertfordshire?


----------



## jayhusky (Dec 3, 2007)

codewolf said:
			
		

> Hertfordshire here



Sweet your (i think) quite close to me then


----------



## XNexusDragonX (Jan 16, 2008)

I'm in Buckinghamshire myself. I doubt you'd get many replies on here though, most Uk furs are over on a seperate Uk based forum.


----------



## grey-fur (Jan 16, 2008)

im from Brighton in the South 
^-^


----------



## ADF (Jan 16, 2008)

I'm from Merseyside myself.


----------



## Jonas-Shifu (Mar 8, 2008)

Big up from the North Staffs massif!


----------



## Muir (Mar 8, 2008)

Cheshire here. Not far(ish) from Liverpool


----------



## Jonas-Shifu (Mar 9, 2008)

Muir said:
			
		

> Cheshire here. Not far(ish) from Liverpool



Hello fellow northerner.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Mar 9, 2008)

WE'RE NOT BRAZIL, WE'RE NORTHERN IRELAND!
Heya, guess where I am from XD


----------



## djecyuen (Mar 14, 2008)

=P used to live in Cheshire last year.


----------



## djecyuen (Mar 14, 2008)

=P used to live in Cheshire last year.


----------



## JAK3ST3RB (Mar 15, 2008)

i reside in northampton


----------



## Aurelia (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm just south of Birmingham.


----------



## Phyrbyrd (Mar 16, 2008)

Yorkshire, here - although for all practical purposes, Manchester or Leeds or occasionally Nottingham, since I get about entirely on the train and the kindness of other people.


----------



## Rokye Ralin (Mar 16, 2008)

i didnt know there was so many furs from the UK... im from birmingham


----------



## codewolf (Mar 16, 2008)

if you guys and girls dont already know, the next London Furmeet is on the 29th march, feel free to PM me for more info


----------



## Thorne (Mar 16, 2008)

Inverness, Scotland here!


----------



## steelbeard (Mar 22, 2008)

SHROPSHIRE.....
Wedged in between Birmingham and Wales.

There are thousands of us here in the UK, I just think it's that we all hide ourselves away being British unlike the americans and Germans who seem to suit up and run around flaping their paws at every given oportunity.

I'm sure if only 10% of UK furs where to attend a UK furcon we'd have one of the largest cons in the world.  Hopefuly CONFUZZLED will launch our collective appetite, things are certainly looking VERY good with a packed attendance.
Unfortunately I have a disabled dependant so I can't go this year but maybe next if they are able to run day-passes - I only hope the event has attracted enough interest to enable future events to be more 'walk-in' like the big Inter-cons.  I'm sure this wil soon be the case though.

Mind you, I can talk [hangs head in shame at hiding in the UK furry closet for 30 years!]


----------



## balt-lightning (Mar 22, 2008)

Like I'm going to tell a group of you people. BUT
yes, uk, you aint knowing anything else.


----------



## Spadge (Mar 23, 2008)

Basingstoke... fur now anyway.


----------



## steelbeard (Mar 23, 2008)

balt-lightning said:
			
		

> Like I'm going to tell a group of you people. BUT
> yes, uk, you aint knowing anything else.



'you people' are furries.....

INTEGRATE there INTEGRATE.


----------



## uncia (Mar 23, 2008)

balt-lightning said:
			
		

> Like I'm going to tell a group of you people. BUT
> yes, uk, you aint knowing anything else.


_*snowmew chuckles, then pounces back into the Welsh hills to stalk some food*_



			
				steelbeard said:
			
		

> [hangs head in shame at hiding in the UK furry closet for 30 years!]


*g* And I thought I was bad...
(Jus' be careful with the "official" chronology of the "fandom" there, steelbeard. 
The key is organised vs. disorganised, I guess ^^)
d.


----------



## steelbeard (Mar 23, 2008)

uncia said:
			
		

> steelbeard said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Indeed, I have been a 'disorganised' fur for as long as I can remember but it wasn't until recently that I found out that all the other furries where 'organised' (if that's what yer mean).

My webpage gives a better description of this I hope - www.steelbeard.co.uk


----------



## balt-lightning (Mar 23, 2008)

uh oh I hurt you :c

did I mention I dont care


----------



## steelbeard (Mar 23, 2008)

balt-lightning said:
			
		

> uh oh I hurt you :c
> 
> did I mention I dont care



When you get to my age THEN you won't care..


----------



## uncia (Mar 23, 2008)

steelbeard said:
			
		

> Indeed, I have been a 'disorganised' fur for as long as I can remember but it wasn't until recently that I found out that all the other furries where 'organised' (if that's what yer mean).
> 
> My webpage gives a better description of this I hope - www.steelbeard.co.uk


_*purrs and pounces link*_ (thx)

*g*. Good ol' semantics on fandom/organised fandom in the context of Fred Patten's chronology and whether that spidered out, absorbed, or both.
Is always interesting to get impressions from those coming in "out of the cold" (p.o.v.) _(*eyes fur*)_ as to how furs exist outwith the (organised) fandom, or indeed what that actually means in the first place.

_*decides to curl up and insert tail into maw at this point*_ ^.o^



			
				steelbeard said:
			
		

> When you get to my age THEN you won't care..


TouchÃ©!
Heh, heh... the benefits of being a greymuzzle either way?


----------

